# 8/20 - END THEORY lands Hempfest!



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

We just got the confirmation that we are playing in front of 10000+ people!!! This is a huge milestone for us!
http://www.hempfest.org/


----------



## dpm (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice! Good luck and make sure you flash your titties


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2006)

Fuck yeah dude! Wear an ss.org shirt! 

Edit: Oh, shit, Second Coming is playing.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jun 23, 2006)

i'll be there......


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

Chris said:


> Fuck yeah dude! Wear an ss.org shirt!
> 
> Edit: Oh, shit, Second Coming is playing.



Send me a medium-sized one and I will....gladly!


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2006)

All I have left is a large.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 23, 2006)

Awesome, Shannon, that is really cool. Congrats!


----------



## nyck (Jun 23, 2006)

That's sweet! 

Video!!!


----------



## noodles (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 24, 2006)

COngrats dude!


----------



## angryman (Jun 24, 2006)

congrats dude thats cool as fuck!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jun 24, 2006)

Chris said:


> All I have left is a large.


thats cool, his PBR belly is catchin up pretty fast


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 24, 2006)

w00t


----------



## rogue (Jun 24, 2006)

nice one


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 24, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> thats cool, his PBR belly is catchin up pretty fast





 Shannon


----------



## David (Jun 24, 2006)

holy shiz dude! That's fuckin KILLER! What a huge show to do... nervous!?!?


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 29, 2006)

TO QUote Cartman

"Hippies HAte Death Metal: 

Congo - ratz shannon Thats going to be an awesome gig!


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 29, 2006)

awesome, congtrats


----------



## Leon (Jun 29, 2006)

fuck'n hippies get to see the best bands 

congrats!


----------



## yetti (Jul 1, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2006)

Congrats, bro! Have the girl in your avatar show her titties!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 18, 2006)

THIS SUNDAY! End Theory @ 2pm on the McWilliams stage!

Come party with 1000s on dirty stinking hippies!


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 18, 2006)

You guys and your fucking sunday shows. 

Last week I was up for 44 hours straight. and I worked 30 out of those 44 hours. 

So Fuck you and all the fun you've been having.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2006)

Time for roll call. Who's high? 


I'm floatin like a motherfucker right now...

Anyways, SHANNON, did you go today?! The stage your playing on... the sound system sucks, it's got JBL speakers and they sound like shit. None-the-less, 2pm man, I'm there tomarrow. We should meet up or something.


Same goes for all you fuckers, marco, dylan, donnie, anyone who's going. I'll be wearing an end theory shirt, and/or a purple, purple haze t-shirt. It's actually our school's t-shirt, because our school colors are people, gold, and white, and our adminstrationist guys have a sense of humor.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 20, 2006)

See you there tomorrow!


----------



## Steve (Aug 26, 2006)

How was the show? Did I miss the review...? Shannon? WTF?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, it's was great! I've just been so busy that I haven't had the chance to post pics or review. You'll see pics soon.


----------

